
Play with MongoDB from your browser in real time - raymi_s
https://codepicnic.com/posts/feature-friday-a-new-way-to-store-your-data-with-mongodb-045117b0e0a11a242b9765e79cbf113f/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=blog&utm_term=codepicnic+mongodb&utm_campaign=codepicnic_features_201506
======
earleybird
"This website is under heavy load

We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time.
We're working on this problem. Please try again later."

Apparently it's not webscale

~~~
eddd
It is mongo webscale

------
jchrisa
While you are waiting you can try out the new Couchbase SQL-like query
language in your browser.

[http://query.pub.couchbase.com/tutorial/#1](http://query.pub.couchbase.com/tutorial/#1)

------
jasondc
I'm convinced more and more desktop functionality is moving to the browser,
especially app development tools (IDEs, database tools, etc.)

~~~
rubyn00bie
I think more specifically, and not disagree, it's more those categories of
(development) tools require a network connection to begin interfacing with
them. With that said, if all that is required is a network connection then the
browser would seem certainly the best platform. It is the most prolific means
of interfacing with them (network connections).

Now that web apps are "grown up," and properly competing, we're seeing where
they're better than desktop and also insufficient. I think it's safe to say,
when the only requirement is a network connection, then the browser is the
obvious choice! :)

... well I guess an argument could be made the telephone is a more available
network connection-- but I don't want to dial in my database commands ;-)

------
M8
How do I define a constraint to ensure referential integrity?

------
un_montagnard
This website is under heavy load

We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time.
We're working on this problem. Please try again later.

~~~
yaraher
We've been working hard on that one. One of our servers failed but it's
behaving fine again. Really, really sorry about that, but take a look whenever
you can!

